# Anybody used mountain warehouse clothing?



## CommuterBen (14 Jan 2013)

My dad works for mountain warehouse and has just had some cycling gear in. He said its well made and well priced but just wondered if anyone in here uses it and how it holds up. Obviously ill get a bit of discount but if its not up to much I'd rather spend more money and have better quality products!

Ben.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jan 2013)

i got a jacket from Mountain Warehouse, not a cycling one, just a raincoat... it was crap. 

can you ask your dad to tell whoever designs their jackets to consider the average size of a human head instead of making the hood 20x too big 

I had a look at their cycling jackets a hile back, wasn't impressed as they had no vents and just that single silly pocket on the arse.


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2013)

Yes. I have one of their long sleeve merinos and a couple of the jerseys. No complaints for the money. Their jackets are cheap and will thus be boil in the bag.
Also try cycle-clothing.co.uk also worth a look.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2013)

I've a few items as there's a store near me.

The items are always a size too big; i.e. the Small is really a Medium. Getting an XS is also difficult there.

They're not brilliant items tbh in terms of quality and probably at Lidl/Aldi level.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jan 2013)

Most of my cycling/outdoor clothing comes from Mountain Warehouse, apart from my dhb bib shorts, Ronhill tracksters and Altura jacket. I wear the l/s hiking tops as jerseys year round - nice and cool in summer, great as a layer in winter. The blue running jacket is ideal as an extra layer on days when it's too cold for just a jersey but a proper jacket is too much.

Their stuff's definitely not as good as the top branded kit but you wouldn't expect that for the budget. But it's still good enough for my needs - 6k miles last year and my only complaint clothing-wise is that several people in my group have also started shopping there so we look like we're sponsored by them...


----------



## jayonabike (14 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> in terms of quality and probably at Lidl/Aldi level.


Crap then


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jan 2013)

My Aldi cycling gear is a lot better than the MW 3-in-1 "waterproof" jacket which I had.

I wore the jacket in some moderate rain to put up tents for the Scout firework display. It was not waterproof at all and I got a soaking. 

OK it was only £40 in the sale, but had it not been for a 40 mile drive to take it back, I'd have taken it back.


----------



## CommuterBen (14 Jan 2013)

Mixed reviews it seems then! I might see if he has any samples and try them out! Will let you guys know how I get on! An I never knew Aldi did cycling equipment! Will have to take a trip up there later on!


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2013)

CommuterBen said:


> Will let you guys know how I get on! An I never knew Aldi did cycling equipment! Will have to take a trip up there later on!


 
Aldi don't do regular sales - they're on certain dates. And you'll know about it since they'll be posted on here!

If you're after budget clothing, Tenn had an offer I posted in the Bargains thread last week: http://www.cycle-clothes.co.uk/all-products/?SearchTerms=espresso


----------



## Linford (14 Jan 2013)

Have a ski'ing jacket and a backpack from them. Good enough for my needs, abnd good for the money I paid (jacket was clearance, and still going strong). The backpack is used all the time, is about 3 years old now, gets used daily for moving stuff around, and gets a lot of abuse on the motorbike.


----------

